# Searching for 771 Issues



## tae111 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am suddenly having a problem with my receivers.(1 HD DVR, 1 HD receiver and 1 non HD Reciever). On some channels I am getting a searching for satelite 771 message. It just started the other day. The weather is clear but we are in a very cold spell (teens and below). It started out as pixelated channels and now those channels just don't come in. The channels not effected come in perfectly. I had my HD DVR check the transponders and there were two that were 86 but all the rest were between 94 and 98. Service dept. says they can't come out for two weeks. There is no snow on the dish and no trees in the way.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, 

are you sure you checked signal levels on all satellites? If you could at least say which channels are causing the problems then the folks here could tell you which satellites are the issues. It could be anything from a loose connection to a blown LNB.

I'd also ask, are you sure it's not a 771A or 771B error? Those are different from just plain 771.


----------



## tae111 (Dec 1, 2006)

The screen says searching for satelite 771. The channels effected are 5,9,11,13,247,269,273,292,327,333,335,507,508,517,529,540,541,542,545,554,558,559,605. might be a few more. All the other channels come in chrystal clear. Earlier today and yesterday these channels were pixelated some of the time and the message would flash once in a while. As of tonight these channels will not show at all. You just get a black screen and the message. Like I said before it is very cold 10 right now and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## tae111 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not sure about the satelites though. I just selected view signal strength with the remote and this came up

1-8 97 0 97 0 96 0 97 0
9-16 96 0 96 0 95 0 95 0
17-24 86 0 86 0 94 0 95 0
25-32 94 0 96 0 98 0 95 0 
I have no idea if I am doing this right though 
I also did another test that showed a diagnostic code 72-972. I did this test after the customer service person over the phone asked me to. They said they couldn't schedual anyone to come out until feb 1.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You're missing all of the even-numbered transponders. This is typically a symptom of a defective coax cable connector at the dish LNB or ground block. Cold weather can affect these connections. If you can easily access them, you might try loosening and re-tightening these connectors. Otherwise best to call for a service visit.


----------



## tae111 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks. Thats just what I did. Must be busy around here though. Thay can't come out for two weeks. :nono2:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Weren't there some LNBs that had issues in cold weather, or it it unlikely that anyone would still have those?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Weren't there some LNBs that had issues in cold weather, or it it unlikely that anyone would still have those?


Some of the very early SWiM LNBs would cut out when it got too cold.

Mike


----------



## tae111 (Dec 1, 2006)

If the Lnb was bad wouldn't that effect all channels?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually no. What you're seeing is that the LNB is having trouble tuning half of the transponders on one satellite. The dish tunes odd numbered transponders differently than even numbered ones (insert long explanation here, which is not terribly interesting.)


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I had the same issue and it was fixed a couple of weeks ago. 771 was just on some of the channels. DTV sent me new BBC's and that did not resolve the issue. It was intermittent at first - if I disconnected the BBC on Sat In, the channel would come in fine. Finally it got to the point that 771 was on all the time for some channels. DTV sent someone out the next day and it ended up being the coax run. They ran a new cable under the house and everything works fine now. Although yesterday we did have 771 on a few channels in the 360 range, but they came back after a few minutes.


----------

